# Is a 4hp a waste of time for me?



## kooldecker (Jun 16, 2019)

I live in NJ and we have very few lakes that we can use an actual outboard on, and those usually have a 9.9 or under restrictions. Im thinking about getting a 4 hp ( mainly to get me across these lakes so as not to drain trolling batteries. But i have a 16ft monarch, and im worried im just wasting money. The main reason is because at the moment is i cant afford a 9.9. Any thoughts? I guess im just wondering if it will just struggle mostly. I guess i could also use it as a trolling motor on bigger lakes aswell couldnt i? Again any thoughts or criticism would be appreciated. Thanks as always gentlemen!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 16, 2019)

I am a fan of the older johnnyrude 4 HP engine. They can be super reliable and use little fuel. A 4 will not plane your boat but will push it along at displacement speed all day. Most have no transmission and so have no neutral, they are always in gear which makes it difficult to warm the engine up while sitting so you better be ready to go when you pull the rope. They also make the boat super manoeuvrable due to being able to spin all they way around. If you decide to go for a 4, look for one with the weedless design prop/skeg. You can plow through lilypads and drag bottom without hurting anything. These motors also idle down well for slow trolling. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jun 16, 2019)

A 4hp will get you there, SLOWLY, should be good for trolling. I have a 4.5 kicker on a 17' StarCraft and it will get me from point A to point B, just takes a bit longer. IMO, f that's all you can afford it will serve it's purpose until you can afford a 9.9.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 16, 2019)

I am the worlds worst to want to GO when I go. But if you have a question if it is worth it, grab a paddle. If you get it and maintain it well and don't beat it and bang it around most times you will not loose much money on it when you decide to sell it and move up.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2019)

The OMC 4hp engines actually have quite a bit of power. You will be surprised how well it will push you and get you across the lake. Go for it! 
They made several variations of the 4hp. The best was the 4 Deluxe which had full forward neutral and reverse and the standard 4hp with neutral and forward and 360 degree steering.


----------



## jethro (Jun 17, 2019)

Like said above, look for an older model as they will likely be twins, as opposed to now, there is nothing available below 8hp that is not a single cyl. I have a 6hp kicker that I really should have made more of an effort to find an 8 or a 9.9 because they are much more smooth running.

I had an older '58 Evinrude Fastwin 2 horse and it was so smooth you could play Jenga from the gunwale of my canoe. The 6hp I have now shakes my entire 2800lb trolling boat. I actually wedge my fishing pliers under the console so it doesn't rattle so bad. Wish I still had that Fastwin.


----------



## njdanmc (Jun 25, 2019)

Not sure how much your boat weighs but I am running a 2.5 Yamaha 4 stroke on my AlumaCraft MV1448 NCS and I couldn’t be happier with it. I’m in Morris County NJ and it’s perfect for Lake Musconectcong and the other small lakes in the area. It won’t win me any races but gets me where I need to be so I can start trolling. Super quiet and sips fuel.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 27, 2019)

Myself and a childhood friend of mine used to take a 16’ row boat all over Van Sciver lake(pretty big lake) with either my fathers 2hp evinrude “Mate” or his fathers 1.2hp Tanaka on a regular basis.

The only time we had any issues was way down the windward end of the lake on a windy day.

That whole end of the lake was 1’ chop and a 15mph headwind.

Our parents came looking for us around sundown (Boy, those were the days) but we were nearly back by then.

We were able to make headway by sticking to the shoreline where it was calmer.


----------



## kooldecker (Jun 27, 2019)

well the problem sort of worked itself out. pappy already knows (from another thread lol) but i found a real deal for a 9.5 and jumped on it. i may still in the future still buy a lil guy if the right one presents itself. but thank you so much for all your input as always!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool.

Now that you scored a better motor and after you verified it is a good running one, look into putting a 15hp carb on it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2019)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Cool.
> 
> Now that you scored a better motor and after you verified it is a good running one, look into putting a 15hp carb on it.



Can't put a 15hp carb on that engine.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 29, 2019)

Oops, misread as 9.9. #-o


----------



## kooldecker (Jun 29, 2019)

never knew you could out bigger carbs on small engines like that. i would think it would just stress internals and use more gas. anyway i like this little motor. only think id change is some sort of electric start but its pretty impossible on this one i believe


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 29, 2019)

If the ignition is good and carb is good, they start so easily with the rope that you won't need electric start. That 9 1/2 is a great motor

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 29, 2019)

An engine can only push the amount of air that the pistons can move.

A bigger carb will only hurt throttle response, as the oversize venturi won't get strong enough pulses to spray the fuel evenly.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 29, 2019)

Some of the OMC engines were in "families" like the 9.9 and 15 share the same platform and the 9.9 can be upgraded. Same as the 20-35 used the same platform. Not all engines can be upgraded. I prefer to buy the HP I want and leave it stock. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro (Jul 2, 2019)

The Mercury 9.9 and 15 horse non-big foot are the same exact jug, case, lower and top end, piston size and bore- only the throttle body size is different. If you have a 9.9 you can have a 15 with the price of a carb and nothing else.


----------

